# Vandal Resistent Restroom



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I think the shelf was a nice touch. :laughing:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Looks more like plumber resistant to me.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

looks nice, must have some good food


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

You guys don't know what that is?!?!?!

It's a rail deck. Put your coke on it and make even lines. Now it won't be awkward to do:whistling2:.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Those heavy chunks of brass are worth some money!!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I would love to hear the actual reason behind it.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

The must have run out of teflon tape for the sloan and just used metal straps


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

AKdaplumba said:


> You guys don't know what that is?!?!?!
> 
> It's a rail deck. Put your coke on it and make even lines. Now it won't be awkward to do:whistling2:.


all rail decks should have a mirror top, just sayin


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I worked at a place once (a kmart) where they had drilled the tanklid and bolted it down to some stainless epoxied in the tank. I can't imagine how many tanklids they busted to dill one correctly?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Guess someone doesn't want an upper decker happening again.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> I would love to hear the actual reason behind it.


Sloan valves have been a popular target for thieves around here for a couple of years.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Sloan valves have been a popular target for thieves around here for a couple of years.


they take them for replacement parts or recycling?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Sloan valves have been a popular target for thieves around here for a couple of years.


People around here don't touch them to flush. I am not sure which is worse.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

deerslayer said:


> I worked at a place once (a kmart) where they had drilled the tanklid and bolted it down to some stainless epoxied in the tank. I can't imagine how many tanklids they busted to dill one correctly?


They make water closets that have a screw down lid. I come across them a lot around here.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

AKdaplumba said:


> they take them for replacement parts or recycling?


Scrap brass.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

AKdaplumba said:


> they take them for replacement parts or recycling?


They want the diaphragms


----------

